# Is there an MP3 tag editor with these mass renaming capabilities?



## axeman61 (Mar 19, 2003)

This is asking for a freeware program recommendation; there's no actual problem. I figured I'd put this here instead of the software forum. Sorry if I misplaced it.

I download a lot of podcasts that come through having bad MP3 ID3 tag info. I try to write proper filenames when I save them (artist/show/title), because I have MP3tag (which can convert filenames on several files into tags). However, there are some things MP3tag can't do when renaming several files' tags:
-It can't find and replace a string of characters in a title or other ID3 tag field.
-It can't trim a string of characters at a certain position in a tag field.
-It can't insert a string of characters at a certain position in a tag field.

Often, when I download several podcasts from one source, the titles have some text I want to cut out, replace, or put in.

It would be easy to just change up the filenames I use when saving to accommodate the program. But I'm thinking about these qualities and realizing a program that had them would be awesome for my entire library (not just podcasts). So I'm just asking: do any of you know of a program like that?


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Actually Mp3tag can do what you need by using Actions.



axeman61 said:


> find and replace a string of characters in a title or other ID3 tag field.


This one is pretty easy: http://forums.mp3tag.de/index.php?showtopic=980#entry4108



axeman61 said:


> trim a string of characters at a certain position in a tag field.
> insert a string of characters at a certain position in a tag field.


These can both be done easily at the beginning or end of a field, but to select a certain position I think you'd need an Action with a Regular Expression. I'm not an expert on Regular Expressions so I can't help you much there but give it a try and if you get stuck post your question here: http://forums.mp3tag.de/index.php?showforum=5

Another option would be to get a mass renaming program like Rename Master which will easily do all three of your tasks. Rename the filenames and then use Mp3tag to update the tags from the filenames.


----------



## axeman61 (Mar 19, 2003)

Yeah, I knew about Actions (should have mentioned that), but didn't really know how to use them. Plus, it seemed help within the program was bad. Didn't think of the forums.

The file renaming option both you and I mentioned seemed preferable to using Actions, as I already had a mass-renaming option (ExplorerXP, which is where I got the idea for these functions). I just wanted to see if there was a tagging application out there that had these functions. I guess there kinda is and isn't. Oh well. I'm just going to rename the files then. That'll be easy. I'll use actions if things get too hairy for that approach.

I guess I can mark this as solved (if that matters in this case). Thanks.


----------

